# Attacking Mace



## jfarnsworth (Aug 10, 2002)

Attacking Mace is the next technique to discuss. An ending I like to put on is as follows.

5.  Step up with your left foot towards 9 oclock into a wide horse stance (or elephant stance).
6.  Your right foot should still be in its check position. Now slide your right foot towards your left into a shallow horse stance. 
7.  While off balancing your attacker, execute a left cross stomp on the outside of the attackers right knee. 
8.  Move the left foot up towards the 1:30 line and drop the right knee on top of the opponents right ankle. (Dropping into a left close kneel to break the ankle).

That is just the ending. Anybody have anything else to share or have any ideas on the extension I have provided. Looking forward to another good discussion.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 11, 2002)

I looked at Nackordkarate web site and their Attacking Mace is for a right step through punch. What you have listed doesn't sound like a punch.
Bob :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> 
> *I looked at Nackordkarate web site and their Attacking Mace is for a right step through punch. What you have listed doesn't sound like a punch.
> Bob :asian: *




The movements listed on my description was the ending I put on after the right uppercut punch.  Notice my numbers started with 5 and so on.  After having the attacker checked downward diagonally you've cancelled the back up weapon being the left punch. From here proceed with the ending I've provided.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _*
> Attacking Mace ..........
> 5.  Step up with your left foot towards 9 oclock into a wide horse stance (or elephant stance).  Jason Farnsworth
> *



Now what the heck is an elephant stance.......?:rofl: 
(I have never heard of this term)

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




I believe it's Mr. Planas' term for a wide horse. This is the same basic move that's in long 3. The wide horse then pull the foot towards the other back to regular width horse stance. I can't speak for him but from what I remember he may have nick named it an elephant stance.
Jason


----------



## Rob_Broad (Aug 11, 2002)

I have never heard of this elephant stance.  Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 11, 2002)

How about working rear naked choke, or working a rear tackle to name a couple.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _*
> How about working rear naked choke?
> *



What is that?


----------



## Rainman (Aug 12, 2002)

The attack that goes with escape from death.


:asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 12, 2002)

It is a choke that doesn't use any clothing to apply it. Done from the right side. Wrap right arm all the way around their nake grab your left bicep. Left arm goes behind their head and pushes  toward your right elbow. This way is more of a blood choke. I have seen people lay their forearm against the throat and apply this choke. But it's not as secured in the grip as the blood choke.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 12, 2002)

ok thanks


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> 
> *It is a choke that doesn't use any clothing to apply it. Done from the right side. Wrap right arm all the way around their nake grab your left bicep. Left arm goes behind their head and pushes  toward your right elbow. This way is more of a blood choke. I have seen people lay their forearm against the throat and apply this choke. But it's not as secured in the grip as the blood choke.
> Bob:asian: *



Only problem with the carotid choke is it can take up to 20 seconds to knock them out, but a tracheal choke takes about 1 second for them to feel it.    I go for the tracheal first then the carotid.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 12, 2002)

I usually pull them down backwards, getting them sitting down and put my chest to the back of there neck and get a neck crank with rear naked choke
Bob:asian:


----------



## Roland (Aug 12, 2002)

Just to 'describe' the DIFFERENCE between a regular horse and a wide hores stance, such as you might use in Long Form 3.
I do not think it is an actual martial arts, or kenpo, term, just a mental reference that any instructor might use to help explain certain items by relating them to something else.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *I have never heard of this elephant stance.  Has anyone else heard of this? *



It's for those with "girth"....:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 13, 2002)

....  

My favorite extesion following the check and left uppercut or punch (range?) is to:

While maintaining the right leg check, circle your left hand clockwise (small circle) and check the right arm down with the left hand (creating Borrowed Force) as you execute a right upward heel palm, fingers pointing toward 3:00 (similar to the heel palm in Flashing Wing), followed by an inward five finger claw to the face.  

Immediately execute a right thrusting sweep kick toward 7:30 against the opponent's right ankle, which you have had checked.  While sweeping the foot, execute a right outward back knuckle to any available target.  Utilize quarter-beat timing in gauging your strike. 

Continue to cover out.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 28, 2002)

after the left punch to the right kidney, I've found myself many-a-time grafting in Thundering Hammers just without the first left hand hammer.  You're already there and have their right leg checked and continue into the right hammerfist to the right kidney.  They're already bent over so you might as well give it to'em! (inside joke, hehe)


----------



## Seig (Aug 29, 2002)

Personally, after the punch contour up with the right into an uppercut driving the head back and then follow with a left wrist strike to the throat, craning the hand and pulling them down into a knee strike to the base of the skull.


----------

